# Jeffersonville Indiana   June 19-20th



## DaleP (Jun 4, 2009)

Our first comp of the year. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## andy_christy (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going as a spectator. Any other teams from this board going. It would be cool to have a list of people from here to meet up with.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 17, 2009)

Trailer is 99% loaded. Chicken is prepped. Briskets are aged. Butts are easy to find. Only excuse I have is I cant find any good ribs. One butcher told me that if I put them on the "grill" frozen, they come out perfect. I got a lot to learn. :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2009)

good luck Dale!  Unleash the pigs of hell!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks Jim. I found some ribs a little while ago. Had to settle for some fairly decent ones. $ spent so far is at $650 and I still got to buy stuff. So I stand by my estimate of at least $750 a comp.
I gotta be nuts.  :P


----------



## loomis1228 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm going up to help with a friend of mine's team---Packin' Heat.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 22, 2009)

I tanked and was rude as hell to someone from one of the 3 sites I visit. Im sorry but you came at the worse time that you could have. If you would have come back after 2, you could have sampled rubber skin chicken. yuk

Us no calls, 13th overall and we deseved no more. 
 My good pal from Moonswiners was GC and Quaa or Q-owl whatever was  reserve


----------



## Qjuju (Jun 22, 2009)

The wife and I enjoyed meeting you, your friends, and your boy Friday night.  It looked like y'all were in for a great time.  The heat and humidity was unbearable though... I was thinking 'bout y'all on Saturday when I was at home in the AC.   Grats to Moonswiners and sorry to hear about the chicken... I made Satays at home Saturday and they might have been slightly worse than yours.  I think it was the humidity...  :P

I hope we can get together sometime for a little less competitive Q.


----------

